# Cannot connect to WEP with pass code

## panderiz

Hey, I am trying to connect to my wireless network and am using a WEP with a passcode. When I try to connect using

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname" key "password555"

dhcpcd wlan0
```

It just waits to obtain an IP address but never succeeds, my PSP, and friends ipods can manage to successfully connect and get an IP address so I am not really sure what to do now:( Even on the mystically user friendly windows I can't connect(Looking for linux help though) Any ideas would be appreciated =)

----------

## Belliash

Is the key, that You are using ASCII or HEX?  :Wink: 

----------

## panderiz

The key is in ascii

----------

## albright

don't ascii keys need the "s:" prefix in iwconfig (that's

what the man says)

----------

## panderiz

"You can also enter the key as  an  ASCII  string  by  using  the  s:  prefix.

Passphrase is currently not supported."

Thats a bit of a let down, could I just use the hex version of the key instead(I am not at home right now so I can't test it)

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Thats a bit of a let down, could I just use the hex version of the key instead(I am not at home right now so I can't test it)

 

what's so hard about writing out key s:password555 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## panderiz

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Thats a bit of a let down, could I just use the hex version of the key instead(I am not at home right now so I can't test it) 
> 
> what's so hard about writing out key s:password555 ? 

 

I quoted the man page, where it said that passphrase is currently not supported...

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

>  it said that passphrase is currently not supported...

 

Yeah, I don't understand that part - what's the difference between

ascii key and passphrase? Or is passphrase an application?

----------

## panderiz

Well it is working now I had to sepcify a bunch of arguments to iwconfig so it'd be fairly unique, thanks for trying to help me guys  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: 

HAH take that windows  :Very Happy:  Windows cannot connect and obtain an IP while on the same card I can connect while on linux <33333333

----------

